# I'm getting married!



## Mistique (Aug 2, 2015)

Its official; i'm getting married. After having said no more times than I can remember I said yes last Sathurday. The divorce from my ex husband - and following court battle - left me so utterly heartbroken that I couldn't imagine myself getting married ever again. But I guess things change. I  still am terrified of the thought of getting married, but when he remembered something I had told him years ago I couldn't say no  when I was a little girl I had made up a system for roses; family and friends could give me yellow roses (if the wanted to), my true love could give me white, but when I got married I wanted a black rose. Only one problem: a truelly black rose doesnt exist. My fiancee knows this better than anyone, because he asked every flowershop he could find. So Sathurday he showed up with a glasblown, handmade, black rose. He joked and said: "now you cant say no!" More seriously he told me that there wasnt much he could offer me other than his heart and hand. Ofcourse I could have said no, but I didnt  I said yes! The fear is still with me, but I love him so much and I know I can trust him with my heart. It never was a matter of not trusting him, it was myself I didnt trust, but he has enough faith in me for us both.


----------



## foolonamoon (Aug 2, 2015)

That is super cute and congratulations!! It's a beautiful rose by the way and it will never die!


----------



## InstituteMan (Aug 2, 2015)

Congratulations, Misti!


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Aug 2, 2015)

My inner child is squealing with delight - who am I kidding, I'm squealing with delight. Oh that is just wonderful news, and I'm absolutely thrilled for you. That is so romantic and cute. Congrats.

I wish you prosperity and joy in your marriage. :applouse::razz:


----------



## TKent (Aug 2, 2015)

That is so very cool and awesome and exicting and everything yummy and good!! Yay!!


----------



## Foxee (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm so glad for you! This is a fresh start, the past can stay in the past and you can move forward. All the best!

~F.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Aug 3, 2015)

Hey!!

Congratulations!


----------



## Sonata (Aug 3, 2015)

May all your dreams come true.


----------



## escorial (Aug 3, 2015)

congrat's M


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 3, 2015)

I figured when you were asking about wedding dresses something was up. Congratulations, Misti :


----------



## Ariel (Aug 3, 2015)

Congratulations!  May you both be happy for the rest of your lives.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 3, 2015)

Congratulations! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Schrody (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Mistique (Aug 3, 2015)

Thank you so much everyone. Your kindness makers me smile bigtime


----------



## joshybo (Aug 3, 2015)

I feel like I'm late to this party, but congratulations to the both of you!  That was a beautiful story, as well.


----------



## Mistique (Aug 5, 2015)

Late or not, its most appreciated  thank you!


----------



## Olly Buckle (Aug 5, 2015)

He obviously remembers, thinks and plans with you in mind, that bodes well. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 5, 2015)

Congratulations! May your special day be perfect in everyway... filled with joy and love, and may your heart be safe with him...


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 5, 2015)

Congratulations!  Feels Command has received your coordinates, Best Wishes drop inbound on your location.  Better late than never, eh?


----------



## Darkkin (Aug 5, 2015)

Whoot!  Congrats.  :champagne:


----------



## Blade (Aug 5, 2015)

Congratulations.:champagne: 

I think it takes a lot of faith and dedication to remarry after you have been through the wringer badly the first time so I wish you all the best.:eagerness:


----------



## am_hammy (Aug 8, 2015)

Congratulations to you! I'm sorry for all your hardships with love but it's lovely to see happiness for you now. I wish you nothing but the best and a life full of love and joyful moments ^_^

Yay!


----------



## JessC (Aug 8, 2015)

That's so romantic! I am so amazed with the love you show to each other. Congratulations to both of you. May you have a happily ever after.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Aug 14, 2015)

How romantic and sentimental, here's hoping your wedding is more so.


----------

